# Skinnin ****



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

For you experienced trappers and fur handlers out there, what is the best way to skin a ****?


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

There is a post on here that goes over everything about trapping from where to set traps, types of traps and animals to trap, and what your looking for; skinning all sorts of animals. Its a really good read and the link you look at can be downloaded to your computer for future questions. I believe its a sticky at the top but im not sure.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, I was wrong. Go into the Fur handling forum and open the post subject called "Insite into Fur". Then scroll down to the bottom and click on the link provided with xdeano's post. Thats the "how to" manual I was talking about. I learned a lot.


----------

